
The Brave Browser - galaxyLogic
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3292619/the-brave-browser-basics-what-it-does-how-it-differs-from-rivals.html
======
pier25
I've been using it on macos for the past weeks and it's great. My only
complaint so far is that it only syncs bookmarks but I'm guessing proper sync
is coming up at some point.

------
galaxyLogic
"Brave boasts of two things: Its speed and the privacy it provides users. Both
result from its ad-stripping strategy."

